# Opinions please!



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I created a new and seperate website for my soap. Instead of taking pictures of all my tan soaps (I do not use color or clays) I decided to post a picture of the actual "scent" instead. I thought it might help customers get a better idea of what the soap smells like if they can visualize it. Then I started thinking that it might look too commercial rather than handmade. Tell me what you think, but be gentle :biggrin I should mention that I bought all photos used.
http://www.sweetcreamsuds.com/goat-milk-soap.html


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I think it's fine to have the pictures of the scents but I think you should have some close up pictures of your soap as well. I think you should have some sort of "about" page where you have pictures of your goats too. Something to make your site more personal-something people can connect to. I think having a pic of your setup at on the soap sales page is great. That was a much needed personal touch. Very nice too, btw!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

I think it looks great. I would maybe add a few pictures of what your bars look like at the top of the page or somewhere on there just so people can get an idea of what they look like.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Very good points ladies. I agree about making it more personal. 

There is a banner at the top of each page with a picture of my unwrapped bars. You think I need more?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

I was on the mobile version, once I went to the full site I was able to see the banner at the top, looks great!


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh ok, thank you! I'm trying to keep it clean and simple. I think I will add a "meet the goats" page and just use it as a photo gallery.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

> However, if you are allergic to fragrance oils we do have *fragrence* free soaps. Store bought soaps contain preservatives and harsh detergents that actually damage your skin.


Typo is bolded. Also, I would re-work that second sentence. As is stands, it's rather all-inclusive (ie, do you mean every single soap you could buy at the store?) and not-qualifed in any way...do you know that they damage everyone's skin? Is it the preservatives that are the problem? If so, what do you do if you later include lotions--which NEED preservatives--in your line? Not trying to be combative...those things just came to mind.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Very nice! 

Is that the setup that you use at outdoor markets? LOVE it! I strive for that sort of homey boutique-ish look but I worry I won't get people to *come in* into a space that small so I stick with what fits across the front and just pull it in a bit so people don't actually have to walk in. How does that work for you? Love the lattice boards!


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

hsmomof4 said:


> > However, if you are allergic to fragrance oils we do have *fragrence* free soaps. Store bought soaps contain preservatives and harsh detergents that actually damage your skin.
> 
> 
> Typo is bolded. Also, I would re-work that second sentence. As is stands, it's rather all-inclusive (ie, do you mean every single soap you could buy at the store?) and not-qualifed in any way...do you know that they damage everyone's skin? Is it the preservatives that are the problem? If so, what do you do if you later include lotions--which NEED preservatives--in your line? Not trying to be combative...those things just came to mind.


Thanks for pointing out the typo. What I mean by the sentence in question is that store bought soaps are junk with a lot of additives and yuckies in them and that mine are better. Most of the ingredients on that long list on the back of a bar of store bought soap are preservatives. To me, that is a problem. I have added whipped shea to my line up, so no issues with using a preservative there. I did reword it a bit.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Kalne said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Is that the setup that you use at outdoor markets? LOVE it! I strive for that sort of homey boutique-ish look but I worry I won't get people to *come in* into a space that small so I stick with what fits across the front and just pull it in a bit so people don't actually have to walk in. How does that work for you? Love the lattice boards!


Yes it is. The lattice was part of the tent. That set up worked quite well, but I did get the impression that setting up across the front might have been better. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I kinda did the same thing with mine awhile back. All I had was a typed list of scents, no good pics of soaps and I don't take CCs (yet :/). I like the pics. I think, like you said, it helps people *visualize* the scent.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm working on a new etsy shop now since most of my goats are gone & I won't be milking any more. Time to find a new direction for my soap biz. My soaps are plain also so have been doing the exact same thing that you do - finding photos that fit the scent. I works fine, actually. It seems I get a lot of reaction from my goat photos, though, so it's great to have an "about us" page with photos of the goats & the soapmaking operation.

I got some advice from a friend who's professionally rebuilding her website. Keep the copy to a minimum on your home page. Save the personal info for the "about us" page. Use lots of color & good, clear photos. Tell people why they should buy your product but don't go on & on. Make a list of key words that you want to emphasize. Handmade, all natural, goat milk, pure or whatever & try to work those into your descriptions. Don't make too many claims that you may regret later. Been trying to work around that one myself. Maybe we can get away with saying our soap "may give relief from skin irritations". I think editing is a constant process. Always a way to make it a little bit better.

I think your website looks fantastic. Clean & colorful. Easy to navigate so far. And love, love, love your booth set up. Was that for a multi-day show? Can't imagine doing that for a FM every week.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Jenny M said:


> I'm working on a new etsy shop now since most of my goats are gone & I won't be milking any more. Time to find a new direction for my soap biz. My soaps are plain also so have been doing the exact same thing that you do - finding photos that fit the scent. I works fine, actually. It seems I get a lot of reaction from my goat photos, though, so it's great to have an "about us" page with photos of the goats & the soapmaking operation.
> 
> I got some advice from a friend who's professionally rebuilding her website. Keep the copy to a minimum on your home page. Save the personal info for the "about us" page. Use lots of color & good, clear photos. Tell people why they should buy your product but don't go on & on. Make a list of key words that you want to emphasize. Handmade, all natural, goat milk, pure or whatever & try to work those into your descriptions. Don't make too many claims that you may regret later. Been trying to work around that one myself. Maybe we can get away with saying our soap "may give relief from skin irritations". I think editing is a constant process. Always a way to make it a little bit better.
> 
> I think your website looks fantastic. Clean & colorful. Easy to navigate so far. And love, love, love your booth set up. Was that for a multi-day show? Can't imagine doing that for a FM every week.


Great advice. It is hard not to make any claims about your own products, but it's necessary to give some opinions. Especially since some people who visit your site will be seeing handmade soap for the first time. Everyone I meet thinks that "soap is soap". Quoting customers comments on your site is a great idea too. That way, they are the ones making claims.

Thanks for complimenting the booth set up. It was for a 3 days show and would be a pain in the butt for every week market. I have simplified it some for the smaller shows, but I will continue to use that set up for the big ones.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I think that the re-word is much better. Funny how one word can make such a difference.  I like your soap banner pic at the top very much!

As to medical claims, if it's on your website (ie, testimonials, etc) then the FDA would probably consider that you are making a claim, whether you personally said it or not...you are putting it out there and wanting customers to draw conclusions from it. I have seen a website that tried to skirt making claims by mentioning all the wonderful things that the various ingredients in their soaps supposedly do and hoping that their customers would connect the dots. I'm pretty sure that's not kosher, either, but I'm not the label police, so I do what I believe to be the right thing and try to leave others alone. But if asked for my opinion.... Probably best to steer clear of mentioning any particular diseases or conditions. http://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/GuidanceComplianceRegulatoryInformation/ucm074201.htm


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I like it, it's clean and simple. Your descriptions need to be worked on over time. 

e.g. white tea and ginger - blend of white tea and ginger

I don't know what white tea smells like, so that doesn't help me any.

Also, I'm just being nit-picky here, but you put in this sentence:
Once you switch to handcrafted Sweet Cream Suds you will never go back to store bought products.

It has been my experience that there are some customers out there who do not like to be told what they will do, and will not buy from you when you say stuff like that. A simple switch to "you will never want to go back" would fix that. But the vast majority of customers won't even notice it.

Good job!
PJ


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice site! You did a great job! 

A couple of things, the pics you used are not all the same size. If it were me, I'd want them all the same so that the spacing is equal. Also, your ingredients........I realize ingredients don't HAVE to be included, but some customers may want to know exactly what fats and/or oils you used, ie perceived allergies, lard (the pig thing that some will or need to avoid), etc. Of course, they can always contact you for that info. Just a suggestion.

Love your booth!

On a side note, is weebly easy to use? Is it truly "free"?


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks! Weebly is free and so easy to use. They do offer a upgrade so that you can see site referals etc. And of course you have to buy your url or it will say .weebly.com.


----------

